# I HATE BAD DOG OWNERS



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

ok,
so i went to visit my sister a few days ago and noticed the neighbors had a puppy, i was soon to learn they had three more, because they can't keep them contained smh. they have a chow mix, and what looks like some Shepard mix. But they also have a pit bull, a small, probably 5 months old brindle one, cutest can be. the part that makes me sick is they have a huge chain locked around its neck. its clearly underfed and @ any site of a human its struggles it way toward them for attention. they chain has a padlock a little more then half the size of the dogs head, just loose enough to fit a finger in an slap the bottom of the dogs chin.

MAKES me sick. I don't know what *I* can do, Calling law officials could result in worse things for myself & quite possibly the dog it self. i guess i could kidnap the dog newman style and give it to some one i know is responsible. but then what do i do about the huge lock?

just in general though i hate ghetto people who do these ignorant acts.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Bolt cutters??


----------



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

me too. why do ppl like this always get pitbulls. and why do they think that a chain and padlock are cool


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

the worst part of all that stupid chain crap is a normaly collar and lead cost prob half of what that heavy chain and pad lock cost.

knock on the door when they open it smash them in the face with a bat and take the dog...lol


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

why would you even say think ablout dtealing someones dog thats a very dissrespectful thig to some ppl a couple was murdered in kalamazoo mi because of a stolen dog why not just try to educate the person??? in stead of callin them ghetto


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> the worst part of all that stupid chain crap is a normaly collar and lead cost prob half of what that heavy chain and pad lock cost.
> 
> knock on the door when they open it smash them in the face with a bat and take the dog...lol


:rofl::rofl: I only wish we could get away with it. lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

gah I hate people like that. They think their dogs are all stronge and can break through anything!With them gator mouth, tiger shriped crap going on. 
Animal control it baby if you see it with out food or water...mostly water or if the water looks unfit for the dog to drink.


----------



## outrightpits (Sep 19, 2009)

i beliave in the right chain not to heavy diffently not to light.a pad lock has no use if they can cut it can be removed a chain collar is just stupid.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Teach them what a proper cable run looks like.


----------



## MommyPit86 (Dec 26, 2009)

There is a dog at an aquaintences house, with no food, no clean water, no heat. The people are just squaters in the house as it is. What should I do. The owner loves the dog but does not have the education or resources to take care of him the way he deserves. He is a gorgeous brindle pit. My current pit is 2 1/2 and weighs 67lbs. This other one is the same height and skull size as my Pit Rex but Bronx is so emaciated I would be surprised if he even weighs 40lbs. How can I get this dog from him and make sure he understands that I am sympathetic to his situation but this dog didnt ask to live like that and he deserves better?


----------



## MommyPit86 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a big enough house for both dogs. Money for vet bills, food, and toys. I know I can take care of Bronx better than his current owner. I don't even know for sure if Bronx has even ever seen a vet. He is about a year 1/2. I started to cry yesterday to see that his situation is crumbling. On top of it he is confined to just the livingroom where there is just a small spaceheater for warmth and no body is ever home. Im scared that if he doesnt starve to death then he will be trapped in the house during a fire from the space heater. These people are so ignorant that they think he enjoys living like that. 

He is so sweet and it kills me knowing he is just an object in his owners eyes and not a living breathing creature. I'm afraid this young dog doesnt have much time.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ask em if you can have the dog over for playtime or watch it for a while to help them out and "to socialize" your pooch? i know last time i took a dog in to help it out it backfired quite a bit... was looking for a playmate for my dog and got a huge stubborn ill mannered but very sweet male pit. not fixed shots or any of that good stuff. waiting for his neuter date he broke outta his kennel and got to my female right before she was outta heat when i was at work  ugh. anyhow if the dogs do well together already and you have no worries about fights or are prepared to deal with that i would say go for it. if they are in a place that they realize their dog deserves better they might just give it to you or have you "foster" it til they get back on their feet. or just puppy-nap it n hope they don't visit your house... ever  haha that was bad.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

poor doggie....You should have knocked on there dog or left a piece of paper taped to the door with this website , so they can learn


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea dont call them ghetto, just 'GANGSTA'


sorry couldnt help it, honestly i hate to see dogs mistreated, especially when the owners think it looks cool, i wish people had to take a IQ test before owning a dog, and couldnt breed it unless their was a logical reason behind it.


i think dogs shouldnt be able to be sold, only the best show/sport dogs should be owned by the best qualified, to continue the breed. it would make bob barker proud


----------

